# Paste (ctrl V) in Eclipse schreibt nur ein Zeichen



## langhaar (18. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Eclipse (Version 3.01; Win 98 ) fügt beim Pasten eines vorher von ausserhalb Eclipse kopierten Textes nur das erste Zeichen ein.
Was soll das und wie kann ich den gesamten Text einfügen? (Nochmal zur Verdeutlichung: ich kopiere einen Text aus einer Web-Site oder einem Texteditor und dieser kann nicht in Eclipse eingefügt werden, wohingegen Texte innerhalb von Eclipse problelos verarbeitet werden)


----------



## mic_checker (18. Mai 2005)

Mal ne ganz simple Frage: Hast du mal geguckt ob der ausserhalb kopierte Text in einer andern Anwendung als Eclipse wieder korrekt und vollständig eingefügt wird wenn du ctrl V drückst? So dass du sicher gehen kannst das richtig kopiert wurde.....


----------



## Roar (18. Mai 2005)

verschoben nach IDEs


----------



## langhaar (18. Mai 2005)

Natürlich. (Das war das erste, was ich getan hab)


----------



## langhaar (18. Mai 2005)

Ich hab' gerade einen Workaround gefunden, indem ich den kopierten Text in einem Texteditor ablege, speicher, mit Eclipse als externes File öffne und dann zum Ziel kopiere.

Aber das kann's doch nicht sein!?


----------



## langhaar (1. Jun 2005)

Kann denn keiner helfen? Das Problem nervt.


----------



## Sky (1. Jun 2005)

langhaar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann denn keiner helfen? Das Problem nervt.


Hast Du's mal mit der neues Version versucht??

btw: ich hatte das Problem auch und verzichte daher auf Eclipse und bin auf einen Editor umgestiegen (der n-Files gleichzeitig öffnen kann und Syntax-Highlighting unterstützt)


----------



## langhaar (1. Jun 2005)

Ne, bevor ich eine neue Version aus dem Netz lade, leb' ich lieber mit dem Problem.
Irgendwie hätte ich gedacht, dass ich ich was falsch mache; so einen Bock kann doch IBM eigentlich nicht geschossen haben?  Na, ja.


----------



## Wildcard (1. Jun 2005)

Ich hör von dem Problem zum ersten mal. Hast du mal nachgesehen ob es dazu schon ein Bug gibt?


----------



## langhaar (1. Jun 2005)

Einen Bugfix meinst du wohl, oder? 

Ne, hab' ich nicht, da ich bislang nicht geglaubt habe, dass es überhaupt ein Fehler ist. (dafür ist es viel zu auffällig)


----------



## Wildcard (1. Jun 2005)

nein, ich meine einen Bug. Das hat mit auffällig gar nichts zu tun, da es ja wie ich aus 1. Hand bezeugen kann nicht bei jedem auftritt  :wink:


----------

